# Presetting 4 jaw chuck



## Winegrower (Dec 25, 2022)

When putting a new part in a 4 jaw chuck, I find it a bit of a fumble to get the jaws ready at the right radial distance, with the part rough centered.   If you have a geared head divider or compass, you can set that to the part diameter, ID or OD as needed, then chuck the divider in the tailstock.   That makes it easy to do the initial setup.


----------



## Firstram (Dec 25, 2022)

Great idea!


----------



## snoopdog (Dec 25, 2022)

Love it!


----------



## macd55 (Dec 25, 2022)

I use to line up the back or front edge of the chuck jaws evenly with circles on the face of the chuck. Gets you close enough to put the part in the chuck and move each jaw a little at a time keeping the jaws as even as posible again using the rings on the chuck face. Looking at your picture see how even the edges of the jaws are.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 26, 2022)

I'll have to give that a try....


----------

